# Notification When Someone Replies To Your Picture?



## COD4 (Feb 1, 2008)

I see lots of pictures posted here in the gallery and they have questions and comments under them, but the owner never replies. Maybe if you guys make some type of visual notification in the users control panel that someone has left a comment on a picture they uploaded, it would boost the amount of people answering peoples questions/comments on the pics.

Am I making sense? I'm bad at explaining things lol


----------



## COD4 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a good example I found, only had to click two pictures to find you an example because it happens so much:

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=167

That guy wants to know where to find the tracks at, but the person who upped the picture probably never knew anyone asked a question.


----------



## COD4 (Feb 5, 2008)

-------edit------delete


----------

